# PTSD Awareness campaign photo



## TransportJockey (Nov 2, 2014)

I took this photo to help raise awareness for the Code Green Campaign and assist them in getting out more. Looking for critique on it, as it's the first time I've done a shot like this for someone. It's to help highlight the fact that medics suffer from depression and PTSD because of what can be seen on some calls they run.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Nov 2, 2014)

Think it's a good shot..  Only possible issue I could see is the cigarette (at least that's what it looks to be) he is holding, I don't know about where you are but where I am medics and Hospital workers aren't allowed to smoke on the job/property/in uniform.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 2, 2014)

im on our companies CISM team. (critical incident stress management)
If I get a call that someone is feeling work related stress, I have the authority to send them home with pay after a debriefing. the best part is, the supervisors and managers cant tell me no.


----------



## Designer (Nov 2, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I took this photo to help raise awareness for the Code Green Campaign and assist them in getting out more. Looking for critique on it, as it's the first time I've done a shot like this for someone. It's to help highlight the fact that medics suffer from depression and PTSD because of what can be seen on some calls they run.



This EMT could be suffering an emotional breakdown or he could just be rubbing his eyes due to sleepiness.

I think you can do better.  

1. Show someone's face filled with emotion.
2. Show that face up close and tightly cropped to eliminate any extra objects.
3. Make sure the light is dramatic.  Use the emergency lights or create your own for the shot.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 2, 2014)

I think the image is on the right track, but the cigarette has to go; aside from the social stigma associated with smoking these days, it adds the "He could be on a break" aspect to the scene.  I agree that there are lots of other ways this could be shot, but my first thought when I viewed the image was, "This guy had a bad call".  If these are posed shots, I think they could be enhanced by having some gear laying around, not much, just a few odds & ends that look like they need cleaning up.


----------



## Overread (Nov 2, 2014)

The cigarette. 

It's fairly commonly known that smoking is more common in the medical profession than in many others, even in todays more smoking aware (health wise) world and with the social stigmas it comes with.

The problem in my mind with it is simply that whilst the persons emotional state can be somewhat guessed at by his pose; we can't quite tell the clear message. 

Is he tired from a long day - is he disappointed in himself because he's lit up - is he emotionally distressed from a scene or loss of patient. 

We can't quite tell from the scene which one of these three (and there might be a few more) is the one affecting this person. Yet there are a few subtle things that could be done that would reinforce the message. Blood on the hands/wrists would be one option - that suggests something recent and graphic that he's been engaged with. A visible medical bed with a cover over a person would be another sign that something had gone wrong (I'm taking the gone wrong angle even though I know that the distress could be linked to many other elements and not just the loss of life).

Or a more open emotional display - even if PTSD might not result in people crying externally; an external photo of the inner feelings might also help. 

I think also with campaign photos sometimes you can indeed tell a message, but it helps a LOT to have supporting elements within the shot or surrounding it (eg words) that aim to also tie the shot to the message in a more direct way. A way to overtly lead the viewer and say "Here is my photo and here is my message and here is a clue as to the specific message I'm telling you.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for the critique guys. I like the idea of having some gear out in the shot, and since it was posed, I might have to go back and reshoot it with some in it. 
The cigarette is something I'm indifferent in whether or not I want to keep it in there, but it's a pretty well known fact that public safety and medical staff tends to smoke more than the average. 
I also like the idea of showing the face in the shot, and I might retake it showing that.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 5, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> im on our companies CISM team. (critical incident stress management)
> If I get a call that someone is feeling work related stress, I have the authority to send them home with pay after a debriefing. the best part is, the supervisors and managers cant tell me no.


I would love to have someone in our organization that could do that. It's a great idea and one that I wish would be more widespread


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 14, 2014)

I like the direction you are going on this, but for me I think a black and white image would have more impact. This one has too many bright colourful lights. PTSD is a dark depressing subject, and from your description that medics suffer from it, shooting it in a brightly lit way takes the depression side out of it.   

If I could use a comparison it would be the batman movie from the 60's and compare it to how the Dark Knight is.  Same character but extremely different versions.


----------



## dennybeall (Nov 18, 2014)

Not taking the photo for yourself but for a larger audience. You want as large a percentage of the available audience as you can get. Lose the cigarette and get more of the audience. Add the gear and perhaps some bandage wrappers or other active debris and you can keep the audience looking longer by telling more of the story in the shot.
Picture is nice as it is just small changes to perhaps make it better overall.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 18, 2014)

It's too cheerful.
The colors fight the intended meaning.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 18, 2014)

or


----------



## JoeW (Nov 18, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I took this photo to help raise awareness for the Code Green Campaign and assist them in getting out more. Looking for critique on it, as it's the first time I've done a shot like this for someone. It's to help highlight the fact that medics suffer from depression and PTSD because of what can be seen on some calls they run.



First of all, thank you for doing this...for working to support this campaign/effort.

Second, thanks for sharing this for C&C.

Third, my input...
--photo is on the right track but it's not there yet.  Lew's edits are spot-on, the lights are too much of a circus and divert attention from your First Responder.
--I get that many First Responders smoke (or they don't smoke unless it's been really stressful).  For most of the general public (if that's a part of your audience), it may look like someone just having a long night and taking a break...and you want to avoid that.
--Add a pair of latex gloves, they can be resting on the thigh of your first responder.  That will scream out "this is not a BREAK, he just got off a call."
--If you change the setting then medical detritus can be a very effective way of saying "this was bad." 
--lose what appears to be a shed in the right background.
--if I can suggest an alternative pose, instead of being seated (which could imply "break" or "tired from a long shift"), instead have your first responder standing, shot from a side profile or just a couple of inches further to the back on the first responder's left,  he's facing the ambulance, head bowed and head touching the ambulance door, right hand over his eyes (like in the present pose).  That pose will show someone in pain but as if they're trying to be a tough guy and hide it from everyone.  And that's a big part of PTSD--holding it in, trying to hide it or just "tough it out" yourself.


----------

